# Home Offered - 2/3 outdoor cats



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

Home offered to 2 or 3 feral/semi-feral or outdoor cats on my smallholding.

Cats will have their own outbuilding, with sofa, beds and bowls in, with cat flap to the outside. 

We have a 30 acre smallholding and are surrounded by forest and woodland, nearest road is 1/2 mile away. 

We are in Ulster, Ireland.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Oh that's a shame as I have just had 3 x 6 month old kittens come into rescue. They are about to be neutered and will be ready for rehoming then but we are in West Midlands not Ireland


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Real pity, CG. I'm going home at Christmas, but flying, not by ferry.


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

cats galore said:


> Oh that's a shame as I have just had 3 x 6 month old kittens come into rescue. They are about to be neutered and will be ready for rehoming then but we are in West Midlands not Ireland


That's a shame! We've just moved over from Shropshire (still have family over there).


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Does this help?

Cat Rescue Centres and Cats Seeking Homes in Ulster, Northern Ireland


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Wyrd said:


> That's a shame! We've just moved over from Shropshire (still have family over there).


Don't suppose you have anyone visiting you soon who could bring them to you


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

CG, if we can do some fundraising to either pay for their plane flight or pay for someone to come collect me on the ferry, I'd be more than happy to take them. I just can't afford to put the costs in place myself, that's all. Sorry I can't be of more help!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

carly87 said:


> CG, if we can do some fundraising to either pay for their plane flight or pay for someone to come collect me on the ferry, I'd be more than happy to take them. I just can't afford to put the costs in place myself, that's all. Sorry I can't be of more help!


That would be fantastic Carly, but unfortunately i'm not allowed to do fundraising on here


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

I'd be happy to help. Have pm Carly. It is not fundraising

I saw the cats on your last post Cats Galore. I think I remembered you said they were semi feral. It'd be nice for them to have a nice farm with some outbuilding.


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

cats galore said:


> Don't suppose you have anyone visiting you soon who could bring them to you


Oh they are lovely  I do have family coming over at xmas on the ferry, and my mother at the end of this month but she is flying over and taking a coach, so not sure that would be suitable to transport them.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm coming at Christmas too. Will leave it in CG and your hands. Happy to help if needed! In fact, it'd be my pleasure!


----------

